
Fascinating Programming Language Comparison - horrido
https://medium.com/p/smalltalk-comparo-b7d5392d5b00
======
sparkie

        // In a language I'm not used to, the for loop is quite strange-looking. */ <- (what's this for?)
        for (int i = 10; i <= 200; i += 5) {
            z += i;
            printf("i is %i\n", i);
        }
    
        "In my favorite language, the for loop is quite readable."
        (10 to: 200 by: 5) do: [ :i |
            z := z + i.
            Transcript show: 'i is ',i printString;cr ].

